# Market Issues



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so im about to finally release Fang. But thing is im unable to download anything from the market i.e youtube, flash player. ive attached my build.prop in HOPES someone can maybe help me out:

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=FRG83G
ro.build.display.id=GRJ90
ro.build.version.incremental=91102
ro.build.version.sdk=10
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.3.5
ro.build.date=Sun Aug 28 15:50:04 PDT 2011
ro.build.date.utc=1294972140
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=WolfRoms
ro.build.host=ubuntu
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=Droid
ro.product.brand=verizon
ro.product.name=voles
ro.product.device=sholes
ro.product.board=sholes
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=Motorola
ro.product.locale.language=hdpi
ro.product.locale.region=
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=omap3
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=sholes
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=voles-user 2.2.2 FRG83G 91102 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/voles/sholes/sholes:2.2.2/FRG83G/91102:user/release-keys
# end build properties
#
# system.prop for generic sdk
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/libmoto_ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyS0
ro.sf.lcd_density=240

# Default network type.
# 4 => CDMA / EVDO.
ro.telephony.default_network=4

wifi.interface = tiwlan0
# Time between scans in seconds. Keep it high to minimize battery drain.
# This only affects the case in which there are remembered access points,
# but none are in range.
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval = 300

# Indicate carrier OTA SP number schema
# refer to frameworks/base/telephony/java/com/android/
# internal/telephony/cdma/CDMAPhone.java for the schema:
ro.cdma.otaspnumschema=SELC,1,80,99

# The OpenGL ES API level that is natively supported by this device.
# This is a 16.16 fixed point number
ro.opengles.version = 131072

# This is a high density device with more memory, so larger vm heaps for it.
dalvik.vm.heapsize=40m

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.com.android.wifi-watchlist=GoogleGuest
ro.error.receiver.system.apps=com.google.android.feedback
ro.setupwizard.enterprise_mode=1
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-verizon
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric=310004
ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha=Verizon
ro.cdma.homesystem=64,65,76,77,78,79,80,81,82,83
ro.cdma.data_retry_config=default_randomization=2000,0,0,120000,180000,540000,960000
ro.config.vc_call_vol_steps=7
ro.telephony.call_ring.multiple=false
ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=100
ro.url.safetylegal=http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/Support/legal/?model=A855
ro.setupwizard.enable_bypass=1
ro.media.dec.jpeg.memcap=20000000
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.rommanager.developerid=WolfRoms
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-google
ro.com.android.wifi-watchlist=GoogleGuest
ro.setupwizard.enterprise_mode=1
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.com.android.dataroaming=false
ro.config.ringtone=Playa.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=regulus.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Beep_03.ogg
ro.modversion=Fang-Official
ro.setupwizard.mode=DISABLED
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

A logcat of the failure would be more helpful along with some other details. What version Vending.apk? What's the status of your partitions? (ie, is /cache or /data full?)


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Peteralfonso helped me out. The release keys were outdated. Now only if the android repo would come back online.


----------

